# Shelter Pets Aren't Free



## debodun (Aug 8, 2022)

Many people think they can just go to an animal shelter and get pets for nothing. They only case I'm aware this happens is the "senior to senior" program at the County shelter where senior citizens can adopt senior animals at no charge. Below is a screen shot of the county shelter fees for adoption (which I think are extravagant). At privately run kennels it may be even more. There are frequent ads an TV for a "clear the shelters" blurb, but at those prices - good luck - when people right now are having serious financial trouble and are struggling for basic necessities. 

They even charge surrender fees (when you bring an aninal in to leave there).


----------



## Geezer Garage (Aug 8, 2022)

It's not cheap to feed and care for all those critters. The shelter in Steamboat wanted $400, which I thought was a little nuts. Went to Craig (a smaller, poorer town and the listed cost was $114. When I picked her up a few days after my first visit, they only charged me $64 total.


----------



## Della (Aug 8, 2022)

I can understand asking us to pay the vet bills, in some cases that could even include neutering bills, but why the "adoption" fee?  As soon as you adopt they will be saving on food. 

 I think most people could find a free cat just by putting the word out. Someone told me that if you went to McDonald's drive thru late at night cats would try to get in your car along with the Big Mac.


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2022)

Not like the "old days" wher newspsper classified ads were full of free puppies and kittens, but then you don't know the mindset of a person taking them. If people are willing to pay, they are probably more responsible.


----------



## Lavinia (Aug 8, 2022)

They usually do a home check too, to make sure the animal will be properly cared for. I have no objection to paying for an animal (as I have done several times). These rescue centres do a vital job and need every penny they get.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 8, 2022)

debodun said:


> Many people think they can just go to an animal shelter and get pets for nothing. They only case I'm aware this happens is the "senior to senior" program at the County shelter where senior citizens can adopt senior animals at no charge. Below is a screen shot of the county shelter fees for adoption (which I think are extravagant). At privately run kennels it may be even more. There are frequent ads an TV for a "clear the shelters" blurb, but at those prices - good luck - when people right now are having serious financial trouble and are struggling for basic necessities.
> 
> They even charge surrender fees (when you bring an aninal in to leave there).
> 
> View attachment 233541


These fees aren't excessive.  I've adopted a few animals from our local animal shelter and always paid fees that are roughly these amounts - more if the animal hadn't been spayed or neutered and the shelter took care of it. 

You'd have to pay to get rabies vaccines and license fees anyway. Our shelters require dogs are spayed or neutered and chipped.

Free kittens are easy to find. Free dogs are hard to come by unless you want a very old dog, one that requires a lot of medical attention, or a dog whose breed and breed mixes are specifically excluded from most homeowner liability policies. (pit bulls, German shepherds, huskies, rottweilers, dobermans, and more).  

In the Los Angeles area, the most sought after dogs (small to medium, young, healthy, no behavior problems and insurable on homeowner policies) are immediately scooped up by private "non-profit" rescue groups that charge mucho dinero for the dogs. 

Having just adopted a dog yesterday, I know whereof I speak.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 8, 2022)

debodun said:


> Many people think they can just go to an animal shelter and get pets for nothing.



Those people should consider "something else" other than a live animal.   Those fees look entirely reasonable.  Too bad spay & neuter aren't included, vitally important to reduce the vicious cycle of pet abandonment & shelter.



debodun said:


> They even charge surrender fees (when you bring an animal in to leave there).



Justifiable, gotta cover some costs.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 8, 2022)

*Yes, we paid to adopt our first two rats from local shelter.  Still donate annually.  I was disappointed that I asked for donations to the shelter when Rick died, and only one person donated.  So I gave some of the cash donations made directly to me to thee shelter.  When my last rat died, I had an unopened bag of food, so I brought it out there*


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 8, 2022)

I did a search for my current location and there is a dog that would be perfect for me if I was living a few years in the future (i.e., had a home instead of being a nomadic traveler).  It is a 5 lb female chihuahua (mixed breed) that is 6 years old for a $199 adoption fee.  
I'm not very fond of adoption fees but it depends on the situation, some of the rescues act pretty grouchy about people adopting and charge a ridiculous fee.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2022)

Della said:


> I can understand asking us to pay the vet bills, in some cases that could even include neutering bills, but why the "adoption" fee?  As soon as you adopt they will be saving on food.
> 
> I think most people could find a free cat just by putting the word out. Someone told me that if you went to McDonald's drive thru late at night cats would try to get in your car along with the Big Mac.


because without those fees they don't get a lot of donations and it's hard to run a no kill shelter with no money to take care of the animals with.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2022)

a lot of the shelters now want you to pay them with food and money to take them off your hands so people are just turning their pets loose or dumping them in the country.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 8, 2022)

Those fees are quite reasonable, less than the shelter's actual cost I am sure.

Free pets are sometimes available places like facebook, that's how we got our current dog.  But the vet fees we paid to get her taken care of were in the same range as what the shelters charge.  

If you want to have a pet you need to make sure it fits within your budget.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 8, 2022)

They have always had adoption fees.  
It's a wonderful thing to donate blankets and things to help take care of the pets.


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 8, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> because without those fees they don't get a lot of donations and it's hard to run a no kill shelter with no money


Shouldn't someone who starts a rescue have a plan for income?  I suppose maybe a lot of rescues are started by people who don't know much about business.
I'd think they could add a boarding facility, or find other income streams.  There is a California rescue that posts lots of good rescue videos on YouTube and advertise not just for donations but also for people who will do a recurring $5/month donation, I think they must get a lot of money (though they seem to have lots of connections to other rescue groups that help (I'm not sure if they share the money they bring in)).


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 8, 2022)

I don't think those prices are extravagant.  I paid more for my little girl doggie.  Shelters have bills to pay, too, and also often spay or neuter the cats and dogs.  At least where I went they did.  I think of the price I paid an excellent investment--she's the sweetest little doggie in the whole world--even though everyone else thinks the same of theirs..lol


----------



## win231 (Aug 8, 2022)

debodun said:


> Not like the "old days" wher newspsper classified ads were full of free puppies and kittens, but then you don't know the mindset of a person taking them. If people are willing to pay, they are probably more responsible.


Back then, some people were making a fortune "adopting" those free cats & dogs & selling them to animal testing labs for $200.00 each.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Shouldn't someone who starts a rescue have a plan for income?  I suppose maybe a lot of rescues are started by people who don't know much about business.
> I'd think they could add a boarding facility, or find other income streams.  There is a California rescue that posts lots of good rescue videos on YouTube and advertise not just for donations but also for people who will do a recurring $5/month donation, I think they must get a lot of money (though they seem to have lots of connections to other rescue groups that help (I'm not sure if they share the money they bring in)).


when they started out here the humane societies took them in for free but with most people not wanting pets now and rentals not wanting to accept them and vet costs to take care of them on top of food and all, it's just gotten beyond what they can handle i think. i don't know how many people are willing to pay that kind of money to bring them in or take them out.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 8, 2022)

HoneyNut said:


> Shouldn't someone who starts a rescue have a plan for income?


Perhaps, but something around $100 is a reasonable threshold.  If someone cannot afford that or is not willing to pay it they are not likely good candidates to adopt.


----------



## Della (Aug 8, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> because without those fees they don't get a lot of donations and it's hard to run a no kill shelter with no money to take care of the animals with.


I understand they would like to have money, don't we all, but if they make it too hard for people to adopt they'll just have an overload of dogs that they will have to feed and care for.  I can see the vet bills, it's that extra they tack on just because they want it that bothers me.  People are taking on a responsibility that will cost them an average of $700 t0 1100 a year (per Google)  why force a "donation" right off the bat.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 8, 2022)

Della said:


> I understand they would like to have money, don't we all, but if they make it too hard for people to adopt they'll just have an overload of dogs that they will have to feed and care for.  I can see the vet bills, it's that extra they tack on just because they want it that bothers me.  People are taking on a responsibility that will cost them an average of $700 t0 1100 a year (per Google)  why force a "donation" right off the bat.


Weeds out a lot of borderline folks. When it comes to a rescue, no fee is too much. Out of the huge bunch of rescue's we've had, I can count on one hand the ones we were able to adopt out to someone. I suppose I'm different, but, we take the medical needy that most folks want no part of.


----------



## jujube (Aug 8, 2022)

It's basic nature to place a higher value on something that you paid for than something you got for free.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Aug 8, 2022)

When I got Li'l Bit the $64 included neutering, and all her shots. Even though the normal price was $114, I don't think there were many three martini lunches going on. This one is run by the city, as most of them in the area are, and they have permanent staff, and vets to pay, along with all the food and medical supplies. Even with the volunteers, and donations they get, they still run in the red.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 8, 2022)

Della said:


> I understand they would like to have money, don't we all, but if they make it too hard for people to adopt they'll just have an overload of dogs that they will have to feed and care for.  I can see the vet bills, it's that extra they tack on just because they want it that bothers me.  People are taking on a responsibility that will cost them an average of $700 t0 1100 a year (per Google)  why force a "donation" right off the bat.


i know i understand. i don't feel it's helping the situation any.


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 8, 2022)

You would never see those prices here in BC. My cat who I adopted a year ago, then a kitten cost me $400, she came spayed, microchipped and a tattoo. Good job because she always runs to the door, she is an indoor cat. Rescues need every dollar, I for one do not begrudge the cost. I do see online that sometimes rescues will have a half price adoption. It is a sad fact that the economy is making it difficult for some families to make ends meet and in turn our pets suffer because people cannot afford not only the cost to adopt but the $ to give it a good life. We also have a vet shortage in some parts of Canada, another consideration.


----------



## Jules (Aug 8, 2022)

@RobinWren   I’m glad you posted the prices for BC because I’m sure those are what I’ve read for around here.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 9, 2022)

There is nothing wrong with pet adoption fees. Non-profits must pay for animal supplies and maintain a clean and healthy environment for present and future services. Plus paying pet adoption fees gives a good indication the adopter can afford to adopt a pet. 

The screening process for pet adoption is equally important in assuring each pet is suited for their new forever family.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 9, 2022)

The local rescue in my county recently had a sale for adoptions. Free for July to empty the shelters which was sponsored by Bissell. Fees for cats are usually $100. and dogs $150. It is a good deal really because it includes all the shots, worming and neutering and spading. Also if the animal had a health issue when brought it. 

As much as people hate the screening process, I think it is important too......for the pet.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 9, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Those people should consider "something else" other than a live animal.   Those fees look entirely reasonable.  Too bad spay & neuter aren't included, vitally important to reduce the vicious cycle of pet abandonment & shelter.


I volunteer at a county shelter near where I live. They spay/neuter every animal in the shelter before it’s offered for adoption. I
Understand that the same policy is in effect in all shelters here in Tennessee.


----------



## Ronni (Aug 9, 2022)

It costs a fortune to run a shelter, to house all the animals, to upkeep the property, to deal with whatever medical conditions they have.  Heartworm treatment alone is thousands of dollars. The water bill is astronomical because of the constant cleaning of the kennels and the daily loads of wash.

Keeping the shelter buildings reasonably warm in the winter and cool in the summer produces high utility bills. Vet costs and medications have to be paid for even though the shelter uses vets who reduce their fees for shelters. 

In spite of a highly successful volunteer program there are the core staff who need to be paid—the animal control officers, shelter directors, a couple of kennel techs. They are overworked and underpaid but their love of animals and their dedication keep them there more than the money. 

Shelters in general are underfunded and overcrowded yet they keep going in an effort to save as many animals as they can from euthanasia. Their adoption costs are one way then can make some money. Don’t begrudge them this, they deserve every penny they charge plus a whole lot more!


----------



## StarSong (Aug 9, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> because without those fees they don't get a lot of donations and it's hard to run a no kill shelter with no money to take care of the animals with.


Los Angeles City shelters are no-kill but rescue organizations STILL scoop up the best dogs and charge far more than the shelters.  It's getting to the point were backyard breeder prices are increasingly competitive with non-profit rescues.     

Public shelters are supported by taxes. Like libraries, they gladly accept donations for extras and welcome volunteer hours, but their costs are covered.


jujube said:


> It's basic nature to place a higher value on something that you paid for than something you got for free.


I've never found that to be true with animals I've brought into my home.  Some were free, some we paid adoption fees for.  

The one purebred we bought - the highest we ever paid for a pet, by far- we gave away because her temperament turned out to be so ill-suited for a home with small children.


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 9, 2022)

Jules said:


> @RobinWren   I’m glad you posted the prices for BC because I’m sure those are what I’ve read for around here.


Talking with other owners in the dog park, some will pay very high prices for their dogs. Needless to say there are lots of rescues that I have met from Mexico, Alabama, California and Korea.


----------



## Jules (Aug 9, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> Needless to say there are lots of rescues that I have met from Mexico, Alabama, California and Korea.


Yes, people pay way more than $400 for those.  A DIL has one from California.  Her ex-husband wanted it; it’s a bit of a status symbol.


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 9, 2022)

The true meaning of rescue.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 9, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Los Angeles City shelters are no-kill but rescue organizations STILL scoop up the best dogs and charge far more than the shelters.  It's getting to the point were backyard breeder prices are increasingly competitive with non-profit rescues.
> 
> Public shelters are supported by taxes. Like libraries, they gladly accept donations for extras and welcome volunteer hours, but their costs are covered.
> 
> ...


if their costs are covered why do they demand a 20 lb bag of dog food and money when people wanna put their pet up for adoption and then charge so much to buy the animal from them?


----------



## Della (Aug 9, 2022)

My monthly social security check is something like $860.  Thank God I don't have to live on it.  Some people do.

 A woman I know who works for the county humane society told me they estimate 3000 stray cats in this county.

 So if some poor and lonely person wanted one of those cats, some of you're saying she shouldn't have one (and it shouldn't have her) just because she couldn't afford to pay $100 dollars for it.  Apparently, because she's poor she wouldn't appreciate it enough, the humane society wouldn't make enough money off the transaction, and she might have too much clutter in the kitchen to pass the home inspection.   So we should just leave those 3000 cats to freeze and starve next winter.  I don't agree.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 9, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> if their costs are covered why do they demand a 20 lb bag of dog food and money when people wanna put their pet up for adoption and then charge so much to buy the animal from them?


I can't comment on animal shelter funding or practices in any jurisdiction but my own.  In Los Angeles, fees run approximately as Deb quoted for her area.  Not free, but hardly eye-popping.  

IMHO, people can and should bear some of the costs of readying animals for adoption, including vet costs and vaccinations. If a family can't/won't pay $100 to adopt a pet, chances are high that they can't/won't pay for vet care when the need arises. And it will arise.


----------



## Della (Aug 9, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Having just adopted a dog yesterday, I know whereof I speak.


I really need to see a picture of this.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 9, 2022)

Della said:


> I really need to see a picture of this.


I just put the story on this thread - post #69/  
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/sad-but-true.73543/page-3#post-2191192


----------



## Ronni (Aug 9, 2022)

Here’s another rescue photo, this of Dixie, Paige’s emotional support dog

***TRIGGER WARNING.***
These photos are hard to look at.








Dixie was 28 pounds when she was brought in to the shelter. She’s at a healthy weight of 60 pounds now.


----------



## Packerjohn (Aug 9, 2022)

Sure them little critters cost a bit of dough!  What do you expect?  Years ago, them guys just ran around the farm.  Doggies outside in their own doghouse while them kitty kats ran and ruled the barn.  These days it's big bucks for the Urbanites.  You gotta feed 'em, groom them, walk them, get baby sitters if you are away for a while and when they get sick, it's off to the vet. who does not work for free!  You want to have dogs for some sort of emotional support system or cats to pet, you have to pay.

I live in a "pet free" apartment but I do like to pet the little guys whenever I see them on the street.  Well, the nice ones that are "people friendly."  The other ones you can keep!  They say that dog's personality is a reflection of it's owner and I really believe that to be true!


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 9, 2022)

My county No Kill shelter has comparable costs to the OP. However, the Vets donate their spay/neuter services, so that is a savings to the adopter.  Also, the shelter has a notice that people who aren't adopting, can Sponsor a pet for adoption, in other words, pay the fee upfront for a potential adopter.

My first dog was adopted from a neighborhood shelter. The fee back then was about $30.00, back in 1992.

My most recent dog was listed on Craigslist.  I felt sorry for her as her owner was going to have her killed if she wasn't adopted soon.  I won't go into details about adopting her. 

Regarding thinking pets should be free to adopt or for a very low cost, many may think that as was stated, but many believe a lot of nonsense.  

My county No Kill shelter runs many fundraisers, has volunteers at the shelter and fostering at home.  Raisihg money locally gets the word out about their work and helps the animals, too.

Shelters have limited capacity, being on a system where their costs never go down unless they get some HUGE financial donation, and that's unlikely.   One is adopted, one is taken in, two are adopted, three are taken in... 

My county has a second, government run animal rescue, I won't call  it a shelter.  The No Kill shelter will take as many from the rescue that they are able.  The rescue has high turnover of in for a week, if can't find a home or another shelter, then death it is.

As long as there is no fraud in the financials, I think the No Kill shelters deserve every dollar they receive.  I give money and goods (cleaning supplies, collars, leashes, and more according to their Wish List.) 

I do not feel sorry for those who can't scrape up the adoption fee.  If they can't afford that, how will they feed, groom, and keep the pet medically healthy.  Love and/or companionship won't feed an empty stomach or buy heartworm medicine.  

I only wish all shelters were NO KILL Shelters.


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)

I look at the fees as helping the other animals there.


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 9, 2022)

StarSong said:


> I've never found that to be true with animals I've brought into my home. Some were free, some we paid adoption fees for.
> 
> The one purebred we bought - the highest we ever paid for a pet, by far- we gave away because her temperament turned out to be so ill-suited for a home with small children.


I agree, the cost to acquire an animal has never made a difference in my feelings about it, cats that showed up in the barn were just as loved as the ones we paid an adoption fee for. 



Della said:


> Apparently, because she's poor she wouldn't appreciate it enough, the humane society wouldn't make enough money off the transaction, and she might have too much clutter in the kitchen to pass the home inspection. So we should just leave those 3000 cats to freeze and starve next winter. I don't agree.


I'm completely with you on this.  For one thing, the people who adopt pets are not the ones who caused the problem of excessive pet populations and the adopters should not be financially penalized, the whole population of taxpayers need to be paying to handle the problem (assuming we can't financially penalize the people who were irresponsible about allowing unfixed animals to procreate).
So many cats are put to sleep and so many are dumped in the countryside and suffer/die/get eaten/kill birdies, that I think anyone with a lap to share should be able to adopt one, and if they can't afford food then I think there are some programs where people donate so pet food can be supplied to poor pet owners, and also there are some free vet services.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 9, 2022)

Nathan said:


> Those people should consider "something else" other than a live animal.   Those fees look entirely reasonable.  *Too bad spay & neuter aren't included*, vitally important to reduce the vicious cycle of pet abandonment & shelter.


That surprises me. I'm pretty sure you can't adopt a dog or cat in Calif unless it's spayed or neutered. Adoption costs here for shelter pets is around $80, including the spay/neuter. They'll chip the animal for another $45 (last I checked).


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 9, 2022)

Della said:


> My monthly social security check is something like $860.  Thank God I don't have to live on it.  Some people do.
> 
> A woman I know who works for the county humane society told me they estimate 3000 stray cats in this county.
> 
> So if some poor and lonely person wanted one of those cats, some of you're saying she shouldn't have one (and it shouldn't have her) just because she couldn't afford to pay $100 dollars for it.  Apparently, because she's poor she wouldn't appreciate it enough, the humane society wouldn't make enough money off the transaction, and she might have too much clutter in the kitchen to pass the home inspection.   So we should just leave those 3000 cats to freeze and starve next winter.  I don't agree.


I agree.

Some states (including mine....and probly all the ones that are overrun with homeless dogs and cats) do have special no-fee adoptions. In Calif, you can adopt a shelter or sanctuary pet for free if you live on a low income or have a disability, and some people qualify for reduced costs....like _almost_ free. Plus the eligibility screening is a lot looser for low-income people...you just have to have a home, really. In fact, you can get free pet food, supplies and vet services if you can't afford the costs. Heck, they even have free dog-walkers. You just have to know what programs offer which services.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 9, 2022)

One of our dogs is a rescue which we adopted from a friend who runs a small dog rescue.  We paid $275 which covered all needed shots, neutering, and chipped. She doesn't make anything that could be construed as 'profit', as medical costs eat deeply into her funds.   Aside from money expenditures, she invests a lot of time and effort into 'socializing' the dogs to be suitable pets.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 10, 2022)

Our dog Addy was a rescue dog we got from the local shelter some years back. If I remember right, out the door it was around $40-$50.00. They gave us a nice rebate when we came back with the rabies certificate. They also threw in a bag of dog food. Sadly, Addy has passed on and I continue to miss her. Any money we spent on her adoption, vet, or anything else means nothing compared to the companionship we had with her through the years.


----------



## Fyrefox (Aug 10, 2022)

In my rural area, cats and kittens are freely available with listings filling the local classified ads.  Farmers have “barn cats” that breed indiscriminately, and every so often advertise their availability.  Irresponsible people have been known to fail to spay their cats, and cast unwanted kittens outdoors.  One such kitten self-adopted me, coming to my doorstep with a bleeding tail amputation suffered in the wild.  It cost me $300 at the vet to get his medical issues settled, but I’d already bonded with him, and I’ve never had a better cat than “Lucky…”


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 10, 2022)

My rescues 

Shyla , Kitkat and Sadie


----------



## RobinWren (Aug 10, 2022)

Ronni said:


> Here’s another rescue photo, this of Dixie, Paige’s emotional support dog
> 
> ***TRIGGER WARNING.***
> These photos are hard to look at.
> ...


My dog's before pic was like Dixie. Love and a warm bed, food on his plate, goes a long way. Dixie landed on his feet, he is blessed, he looks like a wonderful companion. Don't you just want to give them a big cuddle.


----------



## Remy (Aug 14, 2022)

They shouldn't be free. If someone isn't willing to pay money for a pet upfront, then perhaps they shouldn't get one because there will always to expenses.

At these shelter's is the animal fixed or do they offer a low cost spay/neuter coupon?

When I got my cats free off Craig's List, I gave the woman, who I met at a Walmart parking lot, some money as it's suggested to do so. They went to the vet within a few days. This is not cheap. Exam, immunizations, fixed at 6 months. It all costs. People need to realize it's not a free deal. I've not regretted one penny spent on my pets and I had a cat that was diabetic for 11+ years.

Nothing wrong with those fees IMO. Animals may come in with skin issues, severe flea infestations, colds. They require treatment, food. Staff are paid. The building costs. People spend money on all kinds of crap. Spend it on a living creature first.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 14, 2022)

Della said:


> My monthly social security check is something like $860.  Thank God I don't have to live on it.  Some people do.
> 
> A woman I know who works for the county humane society told me they estimate 3000 stray cats in this county.
> 
> So if some poor and lonely person wanted one of those cats, some of you're saying she shouldn't have one (and it shouldn't have her) just because she couldn't afford to pay $100 dollars for it.  Apparently, because she's poor she wouldn't appreciate it enough, the humane society wouldn't make enough money off the transaction, and she might have too much clutter in the kitchen to pass the home inspection.   So we should just leave those 3000 cats to freeze and starve next winter.  I don't agree.


The question is whether the potential adopter will be able to take care of their new pet -- vet bills, quality food, all the stuff one has to buy for the pet, etc. Another question is whether the home is a safe place for the pet to live. 

At the rescue I worked for, we rarely had anyone fail the home inspection. That's because we adoption coordinators checked out the people who applied very thoroughly. Google Earth was my friend! At least I did -- too thoroughly, some thought. I wasn't looking for anything other than the dogs had the best families to join that were possible (within reason) to find. I'm still friends with several of the adopters I handled, and enough of them call me just to update me on how wonderful their dog is, or to tell me that it died. At the deaths are from illness or old age.


----------



## Remy (Aug 14, 2022)

Della said:


> My monthly social security check is something like $860.  Thank God I don't have to live on it.  Some people do.
> 
> A woman I know who works for the county humane society told me they estimate 3000 stray cats in this county.
> 
> So if some poor and lonely person wanted one of those cats, some of you're saying she shouldn't have one (and it shouldn't have her) just because she couldn't afford to pay $100 dollars for it.  Apparently, because she's poor she wouldn't appreciate it enough, the humane society wouldn't make enough money off the transaction, and she might have too much clutter in the kitchen to pass the home inspection.   So we should just leave those 3000 cats to freeze and starve next winter.  I don't agree.


Della, I would agree there should be help for those low income to afford a pet. But like many things, it's not a priority. And a pet can bring much joy to a person. They can even be life saving IMO. I don't know if some shelters offer a lower income rate. Our PAWS thrift rakes in  good money (I know the woman who started it but is no longer involved) They fund spay/neuter and will help with some vet bills for low income people. Their spay/neuter funding is for both housed pets and feral colonies. 

Unfortunately everything is a business and when someone could use a bit of help it may not be available. It never hurts to ask an organization if they have discounts for low income. I know I had only one cat before graduating from college in my 30's. Her needs were met.


----------



## dseag2 (Aug 14, 2022)

I was more than happy to pay adoption fees for our two cats.  I would never have expected them to be free.  These little guys were worth every penny.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 15, 2022)

Remy said:


> *They shouldn't be free. If someone isn't willing to pay money for a pet upfront, then perhaps they shouldn't get one because there will always to expenses.*
> 
> At these shelter's is the animal fixed or do they offer a low cost spay/neuter coupon?
> 
> ...


Pets have come into my life through various avenues - some were given to me for free, a couple were found, some were adopted from a public shelter for a minimal fee.  All received good food, great vet care, and were "fixed" so they wouldn't procreate.  A couple of my dogs, including the one who recently passed, cost nothing to obtain but we paid between $5K-$10K in vet fees during the last couple of years of their lives.    

My parents and grandparents always had pets that were well cared for and to my recollection they didn't pay a cent to get those animals.

Charging people higher prices for pets won't eliminate cruel people, just poor people.       

Until very recently, getting a pet from "the pound" was a relatively easy, inexpensive process. Now that secondary rescues have turned their love for animals into a business (non-profit perhaps, but nevertheless a business where they are compensated), prices have skyrocketed. Public shelters remain awash in dogs very unlikely to be adopted, while the young, healthy dogs of popular breeds are immediately snapped up by rescues who resell them for dramatically more than they paid for them. 

That's not a coincidence, it's a business model.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 15, 2022)

My post above is not intended to suggest that potential adoptees shouldn't pay some fees, just not the extremely high "donations" aka required fees being demanded by private rescues.


----------



## Remy (Aug 15, 2022)

@StarSong, you seem know more about rescue organizations than I do. I agree that people with less money should not be eliminated. Believe me, I've been very broke and could have been considered one of those people not worthy. Though I got my cats from avenues where my income didn't matter. Free kittens at the flea market, stray. 

People with money can tire of a pet or find that their couch and carpet is more worthy to them than a living creature. During the housing mess where they were giving house loans to people they should not have, people got pets, lost the house and then what happened to the animal? Often nothing good. I'm sure some kept the animals but I read the shelters were filling up with them.

My post wasn't meant to say lower income people are not worthy of pets, I've been there and will again if I can ever retire but all people need realize they may have to spend money on an animal instead of something for themselves. And I'll say it again, good thing I shop at thrift stores.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 15, 2022)

Remy said:


> @StarSong, you seem know more about rescue organizations than I do.


DH & I scoured public and private shelters/rescues for the past couple of years.  Our precious pup's time was drawing near and we were considering adopting another dog while he was still alive.  Though we ultimately decided against that plan, during the process we became well versed in what kinds of animals were available where, and for how much.  

Public shelters were picked clean of desirable dogs by rescue organizations. I know that because when the rescues were asked for a history of the dog, most openly admitted having "rescued" it from a public (no-kill) shelter. 

So a highly adoptable dog that a family could have adopted for $100 or less out the door from a public shelter was now priced at $500 and up from private rescues. Many of these rescues encouraged bidding, as well. Quite a few charged a fee_ just to inquire_ about an animal (many of which as it turned out, were _already _adopted and gone, but were kept on the websites to continue drawing people in and presumably to generating inquiry fees). 

All this research opened our eyes about non-profit rescues, and I don't mean that in a good way. Obviously some are wonderful, but that's definitely not true of all. 

Private rescues are businesses incorporated under a charitable umbrella, but they're businesses nevertheless. 
Make no mistake.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 15, 2022)

It's understandable that it costs shelters to take care of animals- food, vaccines, spay/neuter, etc.- but what I've seen they charge to adopt is beyond reasonable.  It seems to me the goal should be to help animals find permanent homes- even with people who can't afford multiple hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Remy (Aug 15, 2022)

@StarSong That's a real WTF..... And I believe you.


----------

